# Approved! UK Settlement Visa



## relocationanxiety (Jun 2, 2011)

I posted on this board a few times before sending off the application for my UK Settlement Visa and just wanted to give an update:

I mailed off my application last Friday, got an email from UKBA saying they received it on Tuesday, got another email from UKBA on Thursday saying they approved it. Today is Friday and this morning, my passport, visa affixed inside, delivered to me at home.

Pretty much the fastest immigration related process I have ever experienced. And yes, I used the expedited service. The peace of mind was worth every penny. Now to pack up my house!


----------



## sk2 (May 2, 2011)

Wow, congratulations. What kind of visa did you apply for? And at what point did you give biometrics?


----------



## twoLsmummy (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome news! Congratulations!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

relocationanxiety said:


> I posted on this board a few times before sending off the application for my UK Settlement Visa and just wanted to give an update:
> 
> I mailed off my application last Friday, got an email from UKBA saying they received it on Tuesday, got another email from UKBA on Thursday saying they approved it. Today is Friday and this morning, my passport, visa affixed inside, delivered to me at home.
> 
> Pretty much the fastest immigration related process I have ever experienced. And yes, I used the expedited service. The peace of mind was worth every penny. Now to pack up my house!


:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## Lenna (Jun 20, 2011)

That's great news! Congrats!


----------



## marietik (Jun 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm italian citizen and I'm living in london since april 4, 2011. I want to my husband (who is colombian) live here with me in UK, but I need to know how long I have to live here for my husband come to live with me. I'm working since april 14 2011 and I live in a studio-flat.

Also I need to know that we must answer the question on the form that says:
"How long you plan to live in uk?"

Thank you for you help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

marietik said:


> Hi, I'm italian citizen and I'm living in london since april 4, 2011. I want to my husband (who is colombian) live here with me in UK, but I need to know how long I have to live here for my husband come to live with me. I'm working since april 14 2011 and I live in a studio-flat.
> 
> Also I need to know that we must answer the question on the form that says:
> "How long you plan to live in uk?"


No minimum period. Provided you are exercising your community rights in UK as an EU national, your husband can come over with a kind of visa called EEA Family Permit. It's issued pretty promptly (usually within a week) and free of charge. Look at the British embassy site in the country where your husband is resident for further details.
Just put any length of time, like 3 years.


----------



## marietik (Jun 21, 2011)

Joppa said:


> No minimum period. Provided you are exercising your community rights in UK as an EU national, your husband can come over with a kind of visa called EEA Family Permit. It's issued pretty promptly (usually within a week) and free of charge. Look at the British embassy site in the country where your husband is resident for further details.
> Just put any length of time, like 3 years.



:clap2:Thank you very much for you answer!!!

cheers!!!


----------

